# Happy Birthday Jim!



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday, hope it was a good one.

If I would have gotten on here earlier I would have dropped by the Rusty Bucket tonight and had a couple of beers with you. Maybe I will drop by tomorrow night if you are working


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks buddy. Yeah, it was a great one. I worked 14 1/2 hours today. I close tomorrow. But I am headed to Diamonds Sunday night. You and Tracy want to come with us?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You ONLY worked 14 1/2 hours...SLACKER :boxing:

I think Tracy and I will skip the trip to Diamonds. Probably not something she would be interested in


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

OK. So maybe just Tracy skips the trip to Diamonds. :heh: There's a bunch of us going.  

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bud! Hope you had fun at Diamonds lol.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That is Sunday night.


----------

